# Plz suggest some Providers in Kolkata for 1Mbps UL



## onlytanmoy (Oct 23, 2010)

Dear All,

Currently I am using 'BB Home Combo UL 750' from BSNL.
I now plan to migrate to 1 Mbps unlimited plan.
Plz suggest me some good Broadband Service providers in Kolkata.

Thanks in advance,
Troy.


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 19, 2010)

I do not know where r u actually located, Kolkata is a vast area! 

cable operators: Sify, Meghbela, Wishnet, Alliance
ISP- BSNL, Airtel, Reliance, Tata Indicom Broadband, Ortel.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you can get a good plan at airtel. How much do you plan to spend on the unlimited budget per month


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 20, 2010)

@dr.rdb>> I am located at north kolkata, near Dum Dum Park.

@Gollum>> I plan to spend around 1200 per month on the 1Mbps UL plan.


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 22, 2010)

@tanmoy airtel is present upto dumdum in northern segment, so check if it is available. 
I guess at ur place, most ISP are present. 

I got good review from MEghbela/Alliance/Wishnet users from Khardah.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks dr.rdb...i will chk out on Airtel & also the cable operators u suggested.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 29, 2010)

@dr.rdb>> Is it possible to use WiFI if i go for the Wishnet Broadband service?


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 29, 2010)

I m not sure, but u need a Wireless Router to enable Wifi!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 29, 2010)

I do have a Wireless Router (the one i am currently using with BSNL). Fine then, i will clarify this doubt with the Wishnet service provider. Thanks mate.


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 19, 2010)

Dude, I'd say that you should keep with a 1mbps U/L from BSNL itself, provided that you don't face freq disconnections currently.

MTNL/BSNL are the best ISPs in India. They have good customer support, and economical plans.

But, the connectivity feasibilities differ from place-to-place. So, if your current BSNL conn doesn't annoy you due to these issues, change just the plan, not the ISP altogether.


----------

